# 1966 front disc brake conversion



## Tony Arnold (Apr 26, 2014)

Is it necessary to change wheel size to 15" for a front brake conversion to achieve caliper clearance? Who offers quality kits that don't brake the bank? Thanks. Tony


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Tony, yes, 15" and what is breaking the bank? I think Right Stuff has a good kit for about $525. If that is too high, you need to hit the junk yards. Matt


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ummm... sorry Matthew, but I beg to differ. The 14" Ralley II wheels were disc brake compatible. Now, obviously those weren't on the '66 and the stock 14" '66 wheels were not disc brake compatible. So, I guess it's more of a qualified exception to the 14" wheel/disc brake fitment rule...


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Chuck, so you are saying the 14 inch Ralley II fits on a disc brake conversion kit? Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Chuck, sorry for questioning you - you are right. Matt


----------



## Tony Arnold (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info Matt. That is within the budget!


----------

